# exact size of Sage DB baskets?



## alex68 (Apr 19, 2015)

I would like to buy aConcept Art Tamper so wonder if 58.5 mm base could fit to my SDB baskets?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would grab some digital calipers which are always useful to have, and measure yourself.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

58.5mm will fit assuming Concept Art tolerance is good.

If you are looking for a good tamper then Torr would be a better bet. Give @coffeechap a

shout.


----------



## alex68 (Apr 19, 2015)

thanks for the advice,I'm going to buy Concept Art Calibrated one soon 58.5 mm


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

alex68 said:


> thanks for the advice,I'm going to buy Concept Art Calibrated one soon 58.5 mm


Alex - did you find what you were looking for with a replacement DB Tamper? I am considering a nice polished wooden handled Motta 58mm tamper to replace the plastic magnetic standard one, but I read on the forum that I could get better results with a 58.3m to 58.5mm item. Did the 58.5mm do the job?


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

AMCD300 said:


> Alex - did you find what you were looking for with a replacement DB Tamper? I am considering a nice polished wooden handled Motta 58mm tamper to replace the plastic magnetic standard one, but I read on the forum that I could get better results with a 58.3m to 58.5mm item. Did the 58.5mm do the job?


I've got a Sage DB and just got a Knock 585 heft and it works great with stock basket!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The stock baskets seem to be similar size to VSTs. 58.4 and 58.5 work well for me.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks guys - good advice. I haven't seen a Knock tamper yet but I will check them out right away.

If I can add a further twist to this line of enquiry:

(a) Are the stock baskets 'good enough' to be getting along with or is there enough benefit from upgrading to VSTs? I have read online that DB baskets are 'comparable' to VSTs.

(b) If VSTs will deliver the results which dose brings me to the best 'ball park'? Am I better to start with the VST 18g (17-19g) or the 22g (21-23g)? I understand that adjusting tamp pressure and grind size means I can probably choose either but if I had to buy one (they are 22 pounds each!) which would you recommend?

© Ridged or ridgeless baskets for the DB PF?

(d) I am considering a naked portafilter - is this a no-brainer?

Thanks in advance.

Andy


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh my - the Knock Heft 585 is beautiful...in a 'coffee tamper' kind of way!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Taste wise I don't think there's a huge difference between an 18g VST and the stock basket IMO. I think the majority of guys on here would struggle to tell the difference between the two on a blind taste test.

I prefer ridgeless as its easier to get out of the basket out.

I've got a 15, 18 and a 20g VST. I use 18 more than the others.

Naked is a good training aid as it highlights any distribution / prep issues and easy to clean


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks v.much for this advice - clearly going naked is a must (!) but maybe I will wait to try the stock basket before spending the extra money on VSTs. Perhaps... ;-)


----------



## alex68 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes , I use now Concept Art Calibrated 58.5 mm tamper and I'm very happy with it. It fits freely in the stock basket.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Sage DB Naked Portafilter ordered, VST 18g basket on the way (I buckled...I know, I know...) and circling a new 58.5mm tamp.


----------



## Fenando9 (Feb 23, 2016)

I would go to 58.3mm mate


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Fenando9 said:


> I would go to 58.3mm mate


OK, thanks.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

See what you find at a price you find acceptable, 58.4 Torr tamper with a VST was good for me until I started using the Push tamper.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

MBK Heft 585 works very well in my VAT baskets in my SDB


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> See what you find at a price you find acceptable, 58.4 Torr tamper with a VST was good for me until I started using the Push tamper.





ridland said:


> MBK Heft 585 works very well in my VAT baskets in my SDB


Thanks for the advice - I know I need something bigger than a standard 58mm but i read that some VST baskets can only take a 58.3mm versus a 58.5mm...I think I need to use some internal calipers on my basket before I commit funds to a nice TORR or (and!) a Heft.....tamper envy is growing!


----------

